# Window Tint



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright guys it's come down to this finally. I'm getting ready to get my windows tinted (windsheild, side windows, rear windows, and T-Tops) I was wondering what you guys would suggest for a good tint percentage. I mean I don't want to look like a brotha in the hood, but I would like a nice dark window. I was thinking 25-30%


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i would say 25% just because anything less might get you some cop trouble, I had 5 in the rear windows and 25 in the front with no problems but it would have been different if I had 5 in the front. Check your local laws, they should list the highest % allowed.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I'd go 20% all windows w/ a 5% windshield strip if you choose one. That's how I had my other 200 and it was just right. Going to do it again real soon when it gets fully done on the road.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I currently have my rear-side and back window done at 35% which is legal. Unfortunately, we have some asshole cops around here and when the factory tint (which runs at around 2-3%) was factored in, my tint was deemed illegal so I ended up ripping the fronts off, pleading not guilty, and dodging the $150 fine.I think anything around 30% looks good but don't forget that the darker the car the darker the tint will seem to be.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I was thinking about the 5% stripe on the windsheild and getting the T-Tops tinted to 5%

Lower the number darker the tint right?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

yes

if i were you i would just do what is legal, anything else will just get you avoidable fines. Even 50% is pretty dark

Louisiana allows 40% on front sides, 25% on rear sides, and 12% on rear window, and AS-1 on the windshield


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

the % tells you how much light is let through the tint. 20% would let less through than 50%. etc...
i wouldnt go lighter than 35%. kind of pointless. the color of your interior also factors in on your decision. a dark interior with 35% will look good. if your interior is light, i would go more towards 20%.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

in my old sentra I had 25% on the front 2, 15% on the back 2 and 5% on the back winshield.

35% is what is legal on the front windows, however I was pulled over 3 times and went through at least 5 roadblocks and never had anyone say anything.

Here is the key. IF you get pulled over (expecially at night) Have your window ALL THE WAY DOWN before the cop gets to you. AT night have the done light on as well. Unless they pulled you over strickly for the tint they're never really know anyways. Plus most of them since they can see you and know your not sitting behind mirror tint with a gun pointed at them are satisfied.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> in my old sentra I had 25% on the front 2, 15% on the back 2 and 5% on the back winshield.
> 
> 35% is what is legal on the front windows, however I was pulled over 3 times and went through at least 5 roadblocks and never had anyone say anything.
> 
> Here is the key. IF you get pulled over (expecially at night) Have your window ALL THE WAY DOWN before the cop gets to you. AT night have the done light on as well. Unless they pulled you over strickly for the tint they're never really know anyways. Plus most of them since they can see you and know your not sitting behind mirror tint with a gun pointed at them are satisfied.



Each state has different laws... some enforce more than others..

You can check each state law here: Tint Center: State Laws


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, 
Windshield Non-reflective tint is allowed along the top of the windshield above the manufacturer's AS-1 line. 
Front Side Windows Must allow more than 28% of light in. 
Back Side Windows Must allow more than 15% of light in. 
Rear Window Must allow more than 15% of light in. 
thats whats legal, with a black car, and a dark interior, should i go that dark?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Yeah I was thinking about the 5% stripe on the windsheild and getting the T-Tops tinted to 5%
> 
> Lower the number darker the tint right?


iv got a 5% window strip and it is the best thing ever. i havnt had to use my visors once since i bought the car. the sun roof isnt tinted though so im just going to do it my self. how hard could a sun roof be? i really wanted to get the mirror tint because it dosent really darken the window at night as much as black tint does. and if you have a nice waxed/clean car the mirror tint just amplifies that clean look (if you see that the reflects like a mirror the first thing you think it "wow thats clean glass")


KaRdoN said:


> well,
> Windshield Non-reflective tint is allowed along the top of the windshield above the manufacturer's AS-1 line.
> Front Side Windows Must allow more than 28% of light in.
> Back Side Windows Must allow more than 15% of light in.
> ...


having 20% or so in the rear and what i think to be 35% on the front sides i would say no. this dark tint is very hard at night and i dont even bother with parking in my court at night....ill just pull in the middle of the oval. you can see much at all. 50% in front with 35% on the rears is just perfect i think. get a %5 strip on the windsheild and 5% or what ever you want of any sun roof.
take a look at these pics these were taken at around 4 PM on a nice bright sunny tuesday of last week. the suns angle is more toward the back so it is shining on the rear left corner of the car. see how much light comes through? lol NONE! driving at night relys on only useing the side mirros and the rear is near usless, so factor in steep hills, a new driver with stick, and people who like to act like dogs and get right on up to your butt and that just spells disaster


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm gonna try and put Mirror tint on my car. IL law doesn't really specify what it means by "Non-Reflective" , so I might get away with it. I've seen it on other cars so... Along with beamers and mercedez with tint in the front window, which you aren't suppose to have... 

Mirror tint looks good with some colors, like contrastic a black etc.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i wouldnt put mirror tint on the front window, and i wouldnt go draker than 35% tops.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

personal preferance. 20 % all the way around.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Louisiana

Windshield Non-reflective tint is allowed along the top of the windshield above the manufacturer's AS-1 line.
Front Side Windows Must allow more than 40% of light in.
Back Side Windows Must allow more than 25% of light in.
Rear Window Must allow more than 12% of light in.

HOW REFLECTIVE CAN THE TINT BE IN LOUSIANA?

Similar to sunglass lenses, some tinting film contain metallic elements that help in reflecting incoming light and reducing the glare and heat generated by visible light.
Front Side Windows Must not be more than 20% reflective.
Back Side Windows Must not be more than 20% reflective.

OTHER LOUSIANA RULES AND REGULATIONS
Restricted Colors No colors of tint are explicitly banned.
Side Mirrors No restrictions.
Certificate Requirements Manufacturers of film need to certify the film they sell in the state. Ask your dealer if they are using ceritified film.
Sticker Requirements The sticker to identify legal tinting is required between the film & glass on the driver’s side window.
Medical Exemption


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> Each state has different laws... some enforce more than others..
> 
> You can check each state law here: Tint Center: State Laws


good link

"Sticker Requirements: The sticker to identify legal tinting is required between the film & glass on each tinted window. "


^thats a pain.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Naw they do it already here. It just doesn't usually go between the film and glass. Just on the outside.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Here was my black 200 with 20% all windows and a 5% windshield strip.
I never got warned for the tint even when pulled over by the cops for other things. Worked well for me. My white 200 will be tinted the same very soon.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

VERY, nice chad. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

my dad's S10 is tinted 5% all around, including windshield strip, and he hasnt had a problem yet.and my bro's 01 galant is tinted 20% on the two front windows, then 5% from there back, including windshield....again no problems :dunno:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

BTW, this is what I got stopped for..










So now I no longer have the two front windows done.


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

Im runnin 10% front , rear sides and rear window in my black altima in Pa so far so good looks great nice and dark the only asshole cop in my town was just fired so ill be good here other than that im just more aware of the enviroment im driven in to keep an eye out for cops


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

you could get an eye test and fake needing dark tinted windows.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

HLBulldog said:


> you could get an eye test and fake needing dark tinted windows.


I was thinking the exact same thing. Or register my car under someone elses name. 

"Are you sure you should be driving a boosted car half blind?"


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

irontom said:


> BTW, this is what I got stopped for..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what?!?!?! you can see straight through to the other side in BOTH windows


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

ASsman said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. Or register my car under someone elses name.
> 
> "Are you sure you should be driving a boosted car half blind?"


I don't think it's actual vision, some people can't see well with bright lights, or the bright sun, I think that's how they fake it.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Your car is beautiful wicked.


----------

